# My Bucks 03-04 player preview



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Tim Thomas- Make or break season for Tim. He's been living off potential for the past couple of years, and now is the time to produce.
Pros: Coming out of highschool, he was rated the #2 prospect behind Kobe and above Jermaine O'Neal. This year, he has nobody ahead of him, he is finally the #1 guy on the team.
Cons: If he has a disappointing year this year, we can officially label him a bust. Not consistant.
Outlook: He can be a 18pts, 10 rebs, 4ast guy for any team, its his choice to be that way. If he fails, there is nobody to blame but himself.

Michael Redd- People on this site have been predicting a breakout year, and for the price we're paying him, anything over 10pts would be worth it.
Pros: Lights out shooter. should have been the 6th man of the year last year. More athletic then he is credited. Said to have added 10-15lbs. of muscle over the summer.
Cons: Towards the end of last year, he started to stand around and wait for someone to give him the ball. Was it the system or was it him being lazy? A bit inconsistant.
Outlook: If the Bucks want to be taken seriously as playoff contenders, Mike is the key. If he can average 16-21pts, then the playoffs wouldn't be out of the question.

Desmond Mason- He could be a budding All-star. Exciting to watch, and either the centerpiece or the #2 guy on the team.
Pros: Vert. Vert. Vert. Amazing athlete and tenacious defender. Solid shooter and a great teammate. For his size and position, one of the best rebounders in the league.
Cons: Not a scoring threat to put up numbers like 35+pts for a game. Small for a SF, but athleticism makes up for that a little.
Outlook: a solid contributer in all phases of the game. He'll get the Bucks on Sportscenter and draw attention to the Bucks.

Brian Skinner- A free Agent who should give quality minutes. Very agressive, and could be the inside presence the Bucks always lacked.
Pros: Nasty inside. If starting, could be a double double guy for the year. Still young enough to be considered a long term solution.
Cons: With the clutter of talent, playing time could be hard to find. Tweener as a F/C, even though small for a C.
Outlook: A diamond in the rough? Played well for Philly, but didn't play enough. Not as fast as some would like.

Toni Kukoc- Whenever the Bucks looked good on offense last year, Kukoc was on the floor. He uses his minutes very effectivly.
Pros: A floor general who can score and make the plays that need to be made. Veteran leadership adds much needed NBA experiance.
Cons: Old enough to be considered Old. Not able to play the full 48 every night. Not big enough to be a steady PF or C.
Outlook: If they start Redd and Dez Mason, could be a 6th man of the year contender. If injured, would be severly missed by the team.

Tj Ford- The star rookie is the most talked about Buck rookie since RayRay. Big expectations are on him, but not for this year.
Pros: His athleticism has been compared favorably to Iverson. Could be a good leader in the future. Handles as well as anybody in the league.
Cons: The usual size arguements, but Iverson has done well for himself. Shooting has been a concern in collage. Plus, rookie PG's have rarely done well with few exceptions (Parker, Tinsley).
Outlook: If he plays well this year, the Bucks would be thrilled. If not, then we have more years for him to devolop. I'm already excited for him and Dez Mason to run the floor together.

Joel Prysbilla- This is his year to show if he can be a good C in the league.
Pros: Shotblocks as well as anybody in the league. Has stood up to top C's in the league in the past and played them amazingly well. Is still young.
Cons: No offense. No low post game. Poor rebounder. Immature on the floor. Draws tons of fouls. But rarely had the chance to show that he could do these things under Karl.
Outlook: This is his year to prove to everyone that he was worth what the Bucks gave up for him. There is a chance to be a star, but he has to do it himself.

Erick Strickland- This is the Insurance policy if Tj plays like a rookie.
Pros: can run a team as well as any point in the game. Solid contributer for the Pacers last year.
Cons: A bit unproven, might not be good enough to start right away.
Outlook: Not a star, but should have no problem taking control on the floor.

Joe Smith- The #1 overall bust is trying to revive his career as well as the Bucks.
Pros: Used to be a proven scorer until the T'Wolves reduced his role. Can rebound.
Cons: Came with the mystique of being a #1 bust. Has not shaken the fact that he almost crippled the T'Wolve franchise.
Outlook: The Bucks need a solid season out of him to make a playoff run, and with the talent, might make a positive impact.

Dan Gadsuric- People in Milwaukee are already handing him the starting C spot. Has he earned it? stay tuned.
Pros: As athletic as any C in the league. Can run the length of the floor like a SG. Amazing leaping ability. Said to have added 20lbs of muscle over the summer.
Cons: Needs work on fundamentals like rebounding, shotblocking, and scoring. Not consistant because of lack of playing time.
Outlook: Is he the C for the future? He can play, but with some more experiance, the sky is the limit.

Marcus Haislip- Bucks drafted him as a devolopmental player. He gave quality minutes last year.
Pros: Behind Dez Mason, the best athlete on the team, and closing in fast! He can shoot from anywhere inside the arc, and is willing to tough it out in the middle.
Cons: Like alot of the Bucks, needs more floor experiance. He will be a future star in the league, but not next year.
Outlook: Barring injury, will be one of the strongest players on the Bucks, and will turn some heads and make people start talking around the league.

Damon Jones- He came with Coach Porter from the Kings. While Bobby Jackson was hurt, played very well.
Pros: Has experiance with the system Coach Porter is trying to plant. Very solid shooter, can run the point as well as anybody on the roster.
Cons: Definately not a starter, but a good role player. Defense is a bit lacking.
Outlook: When he plays, he will put in quality minutes.

Dan Santiago- A pickup who could suprise.
Pros: Said to have dominated the Euro leagues. Played well for Puerto Rico this summer against top international competition.
Cons: Probably will get dominated this season by the NBA. Will devolop and see garbage minutes.
Outlook: His time isn't this year, but might devolop into a solid player.

Jason Caffey- Because of his contract, will be on the team.
Pros: When he plays, you notice him playing hard. When he started at C last year, the Bucks were 6-0.
Cons: A horrible practice player, probably won't see the floor from the end of the bench, which is a shame in my opinion.
Outlook: I like him as a player, but I'm not in charge. Will be at the end of the bench.

Anthony Mason- I am actually wasting space on him.
Pros: I met him, he's a nice guy. Can rebound.
Cons: A clubhouse cancer, destroys team chemistry.
Outlook: Will probably not play at all for the next 2 years and collect his $10mil.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice outlook. I am not a fan of the team, but I think exciting things will come from this group, they may not have the best record, but they'll get their share of pub on Sports Center.

-Petey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Tim Thomas- Make or break season for Tim. He's been living off potential for the past couple of years, and now is the time to produce.
> Pros: Coming out of highschool, he was rated the #2 prospect behind Kobe and above Jermaine O'Neal. This year, he has nobody ahead of him, he is finally the #1 guy on the team.
> Cons: If he has a disappointing year this year, we can officially label him a bust. Not consistant.
> ...


You don't have your pm turned on so I must ask you this on the public board, Can I repost this as an editorial? If so, contact me. ok?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Feel free to repost it. I don't mind


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Feel free to repost it. I don't mind


Congrats, it's a nice player preview.

I think Santiago might contribute more than you think this year.

I hope Skinner see some minutes too.


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

It is a nice preview, though nothing I've ever seen from Thomas leads me to believe he's capable of grabbing 10 rebounds per game. He just doesn't have the ability or desire to play that kind of role.


----------

